# Navigator nib size



## JBrown (May 20, 2016)

I've been making fps with the woodcraft navigator fountain pen kit for a little while now.  Does anyone know how I can tell what size nib the kit comes with? I need to know if it's #5 or #6 and if it is ef,f,m,or b.


----------



## Mr Vic (May 20, 2016)

It's a #5 an most likely a medium. The Navigator and the Baron are basically the same kits, different retailers.


----------

